# Soundprogramm?



## möp (5. Dezember 2002)

moin

wollt mal wissen ob ihr mir nen gutes programm zur soundbearbeitung empfehlen könnt.
arbeite momentan mit ner älteren version von steinbergs waveLab, das find ich aber nicht so klasse, gibt es da beseres?

cu
möp


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Dezember 2002)

Nein, Steinberg Wavelab ist noch immer das Beste im semiprofessionellen Bereich. Wie es mit der Funktionalität der älteren Versionen ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## möp (6. Dezember 2002)

vieleicht liegtsa ja auch an mir - und ich muss mich noch ein wenig einarbeiten... gibts da tutorials zu?

cu
möp


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Dezember 2002)

Tutorials kenne ich keine - einzig das Handbuch und Ausprobieren...


----------

